# Oak burl



## Terry Judkins (Oct 24, 2011)

Since new members are not allowed to post in the classifieds I thought I would try here.
I have for FREE an oak burl if someone wants to remove it from my property. A red oak tree was blown down last spring and left a seven foot trunk standing. There is a burl approximately four feet in diameter at ground level that was undamaged. The tree is hollow inside the burl.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Just a couple thoughts for ya. 

*Are you sure it's a burl?*
I've seen trees wrapped with barbed wire around the trunk that grew all kinds of gnarly burl-looking growths but had no burl even if you wanted to destroy enough band saw blades to get it. 

*How "hollow" is "hollow"*
Even if it's burl, what are you talking here, pen blank material at best or what? How thick is the shell?

*Can a hollow burl be considered "undamaged"?*
Do you really think someone will go through all that labor & expense to remove a hollow alleged burl shell?

*Where is the property located?*
It isn't likely someone in North Carolina will want to drive to Florida, for example for an "undamaged, hollow, oak 'burl'" even if it "FREE".

*Do you own a camera?*
Self explanatory. 

Yes I'm using sarcasm to make some obvious points. I guess because we seem to have a rash of trolls lately but these things should've been obvious to anyone making a serious offer in the first place. 





.


----------



## Terry Judkins (Oct 24, 2011)

Well after that response I guess that I am not welcome. By Bye.
Ass hole.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Terry Judkins said:


> Well after that response I guess that I am not welcome. By Bye.
> Ass hole.


Bye bye, then. You have a great day. 





.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Terry Judkins said:


> Since new members are not allowed to post in the classifieds I thought I would try here.
> I have for FREE an oak burl if someone wants to remove it from my property. A red oak tree was blown down last spring and left a seven foot trunk standing. There is a burl approximately four feet in diameter at ground level that was undamaged. The tree is hollow inside the burl.


 





 
You left out details that someone would want to know. There were basic questions that could have easily been answered. But instead you took offense at what should have been something you would want to do. Anyone interested at all would have to come up with similar questions.












 







.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I gotta say.
Oak burl is a treasure, and if someone was willing to allow others to cut it off his property for free, it was nice of him.
I just used the last of mine, and would kill for some more, ant eaten/hollowed, or not. Beautiful stuff. You save what you can of it and marvel at the twisted brown grain.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

aardvark said:


> I gotta say.
> Oak burl is a treasure, and if someone was willing to allow others to cut it off his property for free, it was nice of him.


I agree with you. I was trying to save him and anyone else the numerous back & forth questions it would have taken to even arrive at any facts. I'm not thin-skinned but I admit I should give more consideration to those that are. I'll work on that. 






.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Just saying. 
He didn't even need to offer.
I get the frustration, however.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

aardvark said:


> Oak burl is a treasure, and if someone was willing to allow others to cut it off his property for free, it was nice of him.


Around here you would have to pay someone to remove a tree. Burl or not, I wouldn't do it for just the tree.












 







.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow guess you rubbed him the wrong way TT no worries I still like ya!:thumbsup:


----------

